# Bout to get soaked...



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Sitting in my bow stand in fayetteville.....weather is getting nasty.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Have acorns started falling there already? For me the acorn crop had a lot to do with my bow hunting success.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

They're falling in Austin, I'm sure there are some falling there as well.. mostly pin oak around Fayette..


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Rain kept me OUT of my Summit yesterdy morn.....kept watch from porch.....was a good move because NO DEER showed.


----------



## tommy261 (May 3, 2006)

Started seeing a few acorns dropping, not many. Deer are moving late evening. A ton of pictures around midnight to 3am also...


----------



## bigkid955 (Apr 22, 2018)

whereabouts near Fayetteville. I hunt at Willow Springs and between 1291 and 954.


----------

